# Britain sending Warrior missiles to Afghanistan



## GAP (1 Mar 2007)

Britain sending Warrior missiles to Afghanistan  
Article Link 
  
LONDON: Britain is sending its 70km range missiles to Afghanistan for targeting the Taliban, who are reportedly regrouping for launching a spring offensive. 

Britain also plans to deploy most of its additional troops near the Pakistani border to fight the Taliban who are reported to be regularly crossing into Afghanistan.

The UK used the ‘Warrior’ missiles in both the Gulf wars (1991 and 2003) against Iraqi army and now these are being introduced in Afghanistan for the first time since the war began in 2001 in a bid to punish Taliban, and might target tribal people living along the long Pak-Afghan border.

The Times has quoted Defence sources as saying that the Warrior is a precision weapon to be used to target Taliban positions. The Warrior, which weighs 37 tonnes, is unlikely to be used for protecting long-range patrols besides troops in combat operations.

The extra firepower will be sent to Afghanistan along with 1,400 more troops. The reinforcements will include heavy armour, rockets and additional ground-attack aircraft. Des Browne, the Defence Secretary, told the House of Commons that the extra troops and firepower were needed to support the British force already in the Helmand province, in the south.

Browne said he was forced to take the decision because other Nato partners had failed to offer extra troops. The reinforcements will start arriving in Afghanistan in May for deployment through the early summer. The battle group will consist of the 1st Battalion The Royal Welsh Regiment, formerly known as the Royal Welch Fusiliers.

The list of extra equipment includes Warrior armoured infantry fighting vehicles and multiple-launch rocket systems, which are both being deployed to Afghanistan for the first time. Also included are four more Harrier GR9s, to be used as bombers in a support role for ground troops, and four extra Sea King helicopters. Another C130 Hercules transport aircraft is also being sent.

The extra battle group announced by Browne will increase the size of the British military presence in Afghanistan to 7,700. This level will be maintained, under present planning assumptions, until 2009. 
More on link


----------



## Kalatzi (1 Mar 2007)

I  think the scribbler is confused. The British have a Warrior IFV. I never heard of the mssile, not that that means anything. However a quick "Google" doesn't pull anything either. 
If you read though the article you'll see reference to Warrior vehicles and MLRS. 
Though the sight of an incoming Warrior IFV plummeting from the sky would terrify anyone ;D


----------



## ammo618 (1 Mar 2007)

Hmmm...Yes,

I agree that the reporter just mixed up his terms. : The UK are supposed to be receiving the GMLRS this year which has a range of 70km. More info here:

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/mlrs/

Cheers,

Ammo


----------



## FuzzyLogic (1 Mar 2007)

The UK is beefing up its Afghan forces with Warriors and Missiles:

http://www.thenews.com.pk/print1.asp?id=44917

And, the Slovaks are moving South:

http://english.people.com.cn/200703/01/eng20070301_353322.html

I've got these pieces and a bunch more at my site: http://www.afghanwatch.blogspot.com

Out of curiousity because I don't know, are the Warriors the same as the Bradley?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Mar 2007)

The Warrior and Bradley are both Infantry fighting vehicles, although I will give the Bradley’s chain gun the edge over the Radan clip fed gun. I think the Warrior is better armoured than the Brad, not sure who has the better fire control system. 

Seems that Canada has started a trend in the sandbox showing that heavy armour has a place, plus the Brits came in very light and don’t have anything really like the LAV to fill the gap between the Landrover and the Warrior other than the Saxon which is really an armoured truck.


----------



## Iron Oxide (1 Mar 2007)

"The list of extra equipment includes ... and four extra Sea King helicopters. ...".

There must be some mistake. I remember reading on this site, repeatedly, that the laws of physics and thermodynamics prevent the Sea King from flying in Afghanistan.  ???


----------



## Iron Oxide (1 Mar 2007)

Oops that should have been aerodynamics not thermodynamics...

...preview is my friend...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (1 Mar 2007)

I just noticed that they call them "warrior missiles" ... that must be a slip too.


----------

